# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Средство удаления вредоносных программ для Win

## Словен

Добрый день!
Подскажите, как правильно пользоваться этим средством, получаемым ежемесячно от MS? Необходимо ли до запуска средства отключать антивирус (Dr.Web SS7.0) и/или отключать восстановление системы? Лучше проводить проверку ПК в безопасном режиме?
На ПК стоит Win7 Ultimate SP1.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Откройте меню пуск, введите в строку поиска *mrt.exe* и нажмите enter.
Никакие антивирусы отключать не нужно, средство не конфликтует с ними. Можно проводить в безопасном, можно в обычном режиме. Помните, что это средство не настолько эффективно, скажем, как cureit или avptool, оно удаляет лишь самые распространённые вредоносные программы.


Вот эта программа поинтереснее, она содержит полную базу: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=121279

----------


## Matias

Следует иметь в виду, что в случае обнаружения каких-либо вредоносных программ MSRT отправляет соответствующие данные в корпорацию Microsoft. Эту функцию можно отключить, применив следующий твик реестра


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\MRT]
"DontReportInfectionInformation"=dword:1
```

Скопируйте код в Блокнот, сохраните с расширением reg и запустите файл (в Висте и Семерке файл необходимо запустить от имени администратора).

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Matias*, Отправка статистики приложением от крупного производителя это нормальное явление. В некоторых случаях отключение подобного функционала расценивается как нарушение лицензионного соглашения программы, а это у нас запрещено.

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## Matias

> В некоторых случаях отключение подобного функционала расценивается как нарушение лицензионного соглашения программы


Это не тот случай. Файл реестра создан на основе информации, взятой из соответствующей статьи базы знаний Microsoft.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Твик написан на основе информации, взятой из соответствующей статьи базы знаний Microsoft.


Вопросов нет. Не помешала бы ссылка на эту статью.

----------


## Matias

> Не помешала бы ссылка на эту статью.


Я добавил ссылку в мой предыдущий пост.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Matias

> Отправка статистики приложением от крупного производителя это нормальное явление. В некоторых случаях отключение подобного функционала расценивается как нарушение лицензионного соглашения программы, а это у нас запрещено.


1. Отключение функции отправки статистики любой программы не может рассматриваться как нарушение EULA вышеуказанной программы по той простой причине, что разработчик *любой* программы не в силах запретить мне физически отключить Интернет перед ее (программы) установкой либо заблокировать программе доступ в Интернет с помощью любого стороннего фаервола. 
2. В правилах форума нет запрета *на нарушение EULA любой программы*, там есть лишь запрет *на обсуждение нелицензионного ПО*.



> 10. Запрещены ссылки на "варез" (нелицензионные или взломанные программы, серийные номера, кряки, кейгены), а также вопросы по поиску вышеперечисленного.

----------


## sander58

Здравствуйте. ОС Windows 7 Корпоративная, обновления скачиваются автоматически, после просмотра даю разрешение на установку.  Начиная с апреля этого года средство удаления вредоносных программ устанавливается и через 2-3 дня скачивается снова и предлагается к установке. Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать?


Как вариант, скрыть его. Оно не эффективно на сегодняшний день.

----------

sander58

----------

